# Transmisor de Tv sensillo de Pablin



## lemauri (Nov 21, 2009)

Hola! quiero hacer un Transmisor de Tv para mi casa, para las camaras de seguridad. Encontre en este foro muy buenos post hablando del tema pero por la simplicidad que ofrece Pablin, y por necesitar un corto alcance, queria construir este.






Pero estoy en la duda, algunos dicen que anda otros que no! Alguien lo pudo hacer?? 
Es factible que funcione?

Gracias


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 23, 2009)

De pronto funciona, pero quisiera saber cómo es el circuito receptor y en que frecuencia transmite ???. Podrias poner el link a ese circuito para revisar ?. Salu2.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 6, 2009)

Dice que trabaja entre canal 2 y 7.

http://pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/video/tvtx/index.htm

Ahora, si lemauri solo quiere transmitir video, sin sonido puede evitarse la parte desde el transformador y hacia la izquierda. De cualquier manera, un transmisor de fm funciona lo mismo.


----------



## wimer (Abr 29, 2010)

este circuito no me funciona que mal heee !!! º_º :enfadado: 


Lo saque de una revista que compre, pero indague por internet......este circuito es de una pagina en ingles y tambien lo encotre en pablin......ha por cierto su pagina de pablin tiene mala reputacion pues sus circuitos la mayoria no funciona que mal......

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/video/tvtx2/index.htm


Bueno el detalle es que lo revise bien, nada todo esta emsamblado bien, para quien lo quiere hacer en mi caso no me sirvio.

ahor haré otro el de electronica2000 que tal me ira con eso pero segun en este foro comentan que si funciona bueno ahi les dejo bye............


----------



## jorgecd12 (May 5, 2010)

haber si puedes poner el esquema del que dices que si que funciona, ya que estoy interesado en hacer un transmisor receptor solo de video. GRacias.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 13, 2010)

Hola el transformador es para acoplar audio y video separados 5,5 mhz. L1, L2 y L3 son choques cuyo valor no parece del todo crítico. L4 es la bobina con la que sintonizas la frecuencia central (el canal). Se ve bien, algo confuso el transformador, pero igual se ve bien. Si no tenes un analizador de espectro creo que se va a complicar un poco el ajuste.


----------



## Andrxx (Nov 3, 2010)

Una pregunta VichoT, ¿Que alcance tiene ese transmisor? Es que estoy haciendo algunas pruebas con boosters y moduladores y la cosa va "muy bien" y me estoy planteando armar algún circuito simple para amplificar la salida con un booster (con el tx de electrónica2000 saturaba mucho).

Saludos.


----------



## VichoT (Nov 3, 2010)

Andrxx.no se la frecuencia total del circuito. nunca la puse a prueba, solo lo probe dentro de mi casa y la cosa funcionaba bastante bn. imagino ke el alcance debe de ser lso 50 0 70 mts con señal clara de ahy la calidad se pierde..


----------



## Dario (Nov 4, 2010)

hola vichot.
de que medida son los alambres de las bobinas? ahi no dice nada al respecto. agradecere tu respuesta.
saludosss


----------



## VichoT (Nov 4, 2010)

Hola Dario. en estos momentos no recuerdo los valores delos componentes ni la forma de la bobina. dame una semana ( *QUE*e regrese a casa donde tengo el es*QU*ematico y quiza el circuito aun armado) y te posteo los valores vale?.


----------



## Dario (Nov 4, 2010)

ok, estare esperando amigo.
saludosss


----------



## lsedr (Nov 12, 2010)

Yo hice este y me funciono perfecto https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-video-audio-tv-lm1889-43984/


----------

